# There is no other choice.



## mirind4

Dag!

I tried to translate this sentence to dutch, but I am not sure if it is correct.
My attempt:
Er is geen andere keus.

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## YellowOnline

Correct. "Er is geen andere keuze" would be correct too. Both "keus" and "keuze" are fine and depend on personal preference. There is no qualitative difference: 'keuze' is the old form (Mnl. 'cose'), 'keus' the modern one. Perhaps there is a preference for the former in Belgium and for the latter in the Netherlands, but that is just a quick educated guess.


----------



## mirind4

Cool, thanks for the long explanation!


----------



## YellowOnline

Google supports my theory about the old form being more popular in Belgium and the modern form in the Netherlands.

'keuze' NL: 48 500 000 hits
'keuze' BE: 20 400 000 hits
'keus' NL: 11 000 000 hits
'keus' BE: 455 000 hits

Weighted:
Dutch choose "keuze" 81.5% of the times, "keus" 18.5%
Belgians choose "keuze" 97.8% of the time, "keus" 2.2%

Convincing proof that the new form is not getting any ground in Belgium  (if filtered for Dutch publications, it would be near 0% I presume), but  also in the Netherlands the old form is still very much in favour.


----------



## mirind4

waoh, thanks for it! Can I ask , what did you use to get these "exact" informations? Can the Google Trend be used for it?


----------



## YellowOnline

Google search operators. Check them out:
keuze site:.nl
keus site:.nl
keuze site:.be
keus site:.be

You need to normalise because the Ducth population is about three times the Dutch speakers in Belgium. 
Warning: running too many of these queries in a row will also trigger Google's DDOS protection (and then you need to pass a Captcha to continue your search).


----------



## mirind4

okay, thank you very much! I am sure I will use it in the future!

Goedenacht!


----------



## Timidinho

Also said often:

Een andere keus is er niet.
Meer keus is er niet.


----------



## creativewriter

Can i get a little more surrounding text to see the context more clearly? 
This may produce suggestions that are even more fitting..


----------



## mirind4

@Timidinho thanks!
The surrounding text would be the following:
We are in the university with my friend, and we are talking about that we have to learn so much because we still have 3 more exams. My friend ask me to go to have fun at night with him. I would say him: "Ahh I can not go with you! I must learn! There is no other choice!"

So this situation and the sentence are not so serious...

A serious situation would be the following:
I have to move out from the flat what I am renting because the owner told me that I have to leave (for some reason). There is a good friend of mine who living in the neighborhood and she say to me: "Nooo, do not move out, I will miss you!" But my answer: "Sorry, there is no other choice"

Thanks for help!


----------



## creativewriter

mirind4 said:


> @Timidinho thanks!
> The surrounding text would be the following:
> We are in the university with my friend, and we are talking about that we have to learn so much because we still have 3 more exams. My friend ask me to go to have fun at night with him. I would say him: "Ahh I can not go with you! I must learn! There is no other choice!"
> 
> So this situation and the sentence are not so serious...



This could be the ideal situation to use our famous "Helaas Pindakaas!" followed by a good option we just discussed in the topic "getting something done"
you would get a perfectly understandable Dutch sentence: "Ik *moet echt* mijn examens *nog* voorbereiden en een hoop _huiswerk af zien te krijgen, _dus helaas pindakaas!" Now you see the first three words i bolded, to *really have to do* something, can be used in situations where you need to convey the fact there are more urgent matters to attend or tasks to perform, or in any situation where you would talk about "getting something done", which covers both "I really have to do something" and "i really have to finish this first" and in this particular example the "helaas pindakaas" would indicate there is no other option, or if there was, the answer is still "no"  I am not saying this is the very best option, but i really would be proud if you started using our silly, yet popular expressions.



> A serious situation would be the following:
> I have to move out from the flat what I am renting because the owner told me that I have to leave (for some reason). There is a good friend of mine who living in the neighborhood and she say to me: "Nooo, do not move out, I will miss you!" But my answer: "Sorry, there is no other choice"
> 
> Thanks for help!



In this example the best reply would be "Tja, er zit niks anders op" or "Helaas, ik kan er niks meer aan doen" which aren't literal translations, but come so close that they convey the same message, and on top of that it is more commonly used speech. They both mean something like "it can't be helped" "There's nothing i can do/change about it (anymore)"

Hope this helps!


----------



## mirind4

@creativewriter waoh! Thanks for the long explanation! "Helaas Pindakaas!" I like it! 

Een prettige dag!
mirind4


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In this context, 'Ik moet studeren, er zit niets anders op' fits nicely too.

Edit: sorry, just noticed Creativewriter has already suggested this


----------

